# Is this normal?



## boggybabe (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I'm here for opinions and support if you have any to offer. My husband and I will celebrate our 2 year anniversary in September, we have a one year old, and an 11 year age gap. My husband is 32 (about to turn 33 next month) and I just turned 22 last month. We rarely have sex, and not for my lack of trying. After months and months of arguing, he and I both felt we hit a breakthrough when he told me he only gets in the mood to initiate/have sex when I go for a period without talking about it ( no pressure he tells me). I can understand that (except for the pressure part). Here is my problem, and something I'm having a lot of attitude about. He goes on to say that we should try just not talking about it. He'll initiate sex when he's in the mood. I asked him what if I'm not in the mood. He told me that he would get me in the mood. I then said, well what about when I'm in the mood and your not? His response was, oh well. So, what I'm understanding is that he wants total control and my feelings don't count. 

Has anyone else experienced this? I'm totally blindsided by all of this because before we were married I couldn't keep him off of me, but once that ring went on my finger everything came to a stop. He isn't selfish when we're actually having sex. The other problem is to get him more interested I started letting him fulfill his kinky fantasies and now he won't have regular sex with me. I can't even get him to be on top and look me in the eyes anymore. 

Is any of this normal?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

No, it's not normal. 

He's a control freak. 

If it wasn't for the kid...I'd say dump him and find someone who can love you the way you want and deserve. 

The next time he wants it...DO NOT GIVE IT TO HIM! He needs to treat you as the lady you are, not the ***** (ha ha, 'bot got me...the word rhymes with bore  ) he wants!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

dcrim said:


> No, it's not normal.
> 
> He's a control freak.
> 
> ...


:iagree: Dont give in..tell him thats what God gave him his left and right hand for.. and if he pressures you into it tell him you'll cry rape, married or not, he can not force you to do something you're not willing/wanting to do.


----------

